# Got to work with Fred Ettish



## phlaw (May 15, 2007)

So I judged an MMA event this past weekend and the head ref was Fred Ettish.  I have to say I was very impressed.  He was a class act all the way and a very nice guy the whole night.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 15, 2007)

phlaw said:


> So I judged an MMA event this past weekend and the head ref was Fred Ettish.  I have to say I was very impressed.  He was a class act all the way and a very nice guy the whole night.



Ettish gets a lot of bad rep for his fight in the UFC, but he took one hell of a beating and kept fighting.  His strategy sucked, but it was consistant with what a lot of karate schools where teaching for what to do on the ground, although he probably should have tried to get back up...

Oh well, he went in and gave it a shot.  Learnt some lessons for all of us.


----------

